# fusefs: kldload: can't load /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko



## Erratus (Feb 18, 2012)

```
# uname -v && kldstat && /usr/local/etc/rc.d/fusefs restart
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:15:25 UTC 2012     root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC 
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   28 0xc0400000 e9ece4   kernel
 2    1 0xc129f000 6f5c     vesa.ko
 4    1 0xc12b6000 9760     if_lagg.ko
 5    1 0xc12c0000 3174     speaker.ko
 6    1 0xc12c4000 4e50     atapicam.ko
 7    1 0xc12c9000 1d34     cd9660_iconv.ko
 8    2 0xc12cb000 57dc     libiconv.ko
 9    1 0xc4821000 30000    iwi_bss.ko
10    1 0xc4d60000 9000     i915.ko
11    1 0xc4d69000 16000    drm.ko
fusefs is not running.
Starting fusefs.
kldload: can't load /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko: File exists
KLD fuse.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch
```

Does that mean I have to build a kernel, cause GENERIC is not sufficient?
I'm stuck please give me a hint.


----------



## pkubaj (Feb 18, 2012)

Make sure your world and sources are the same version.


----------



## Erratus (Feb 18, 2012)

Right, for this reason I did fetch with cvsup and 

```
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_9
```


----------



## Erratus (Feb 18, 2012)

Arrrgh! Should have been tag=RELENG_9_0

Problem is solved.


----------

